
Jonathan Ive on Apple's Design Process and Product Philosophy  - ghosh
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/06/16/jonathan-ive-on-apples-design-process-and-product-philosophy/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Jonathan+Ive+on+Apple%27s+Design+P...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Jonathan+Ive+on+Apple%27s+Design+Process#!/story/sort_by_date/0/Jonathan%20Ive%20on%20Apple's%20Design%20Process)

